# Noobie question :)



## Aleannan (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all, recently started making soaps using M&P bases. In the first batch i used SLS Free M&P base (Stephensons from NDA) loved the feel of it and the smell but family and friends complained about the lack of lather.
Now i've purchased some white soap base (also from NDA) and noticed more lather but not quite the amount as in CP.
now someone suggested that i try 2 diff things (Surfactants)
1. Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate  
2. Cocamide DEA  (i was told that this has additives so that it will not dry your skin)
Any suggestions which to try? and how much per pound?

thanks,
Kathryn  :shock:


----------



## janallyn (Aug 4, 2010)

my first thought is to purchase another base,  i would not add either of those to my melt and pour.  some bases have more lather than others.  and a lot of people find melt and pour drying when they first use it.  with a good base after you use it a couple of times your skin will get where it needs to be and replace natural oils as it should.  most people are that use commerical soap are really using a detergent and skin reacts differently to commerical soap.  i rarely use lotion now that i either use my m & p or my hp.

jan


----------



## Aleannan (Aug 4, 2010)

i was also told that castor oil works fine to give extra lather.. is that correct?


----------



## AZ Soaper (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with Janallen. If you want more lather try a different base. There are plenty of bases out there with SlSa already in them. I have never had luck adding anything to my M&P bases.


----------



## pops1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's a few things you can add.........
 Dr Bonners to your base for additional  lather ..use 1/2 teaspoon per lb
Please note that you can't sell soap with Dr Bonners listed as an ingredient its a no no.
Castor Oil can be added  at 1 tablespoon per lb

Sugar is something else you can use 1/2 cup to 1-2 lbs of soap

You can also add shaving soap base to ordinary base up to the rate of 25% for extra lather
I also have in my note book that you can add 1/2 tablespoon per lb of Almond Oil
The only things l have tried are the Castor oil,the Dr Bonners and the sugar all of which give a reasonable increase of lather for me


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree. I would either try adding castor and sugar, or find a new base. There are all sorts of artificial things you COULD add to your soap, but if there's an ordinary and easy option, it'll end up being less expensive, less drying, and probably more convenient, too. 

I would also call WSP and talk to Rita. She was so helpful when I wanted an all-natural lotion base. I was actually at their facility a few days ago, and got to sample them.... and they had some GORGEOUS m&p's on the counter. They know quite a bit about the stuff- and love to give suggestions.


----------



## Aleannan (Aug 9, 2010)

thank you for all the advise ladies, i think i'll stick to castor oil for now 

i do however have a new question.. anyone ever placed an order from http://www.thesoapgoat.com?  i've sent 4 emails requesting a shipping quote from them and no one replied to my emails.

Thank you,
Kat


----------



## Deda (Aug 9, 2010)

Adding additional oil to a MP base will decrease lather. MP base contains no free lye to saponify that oil.


----------



## Aleannan (Aug 9, 2010)

i see.. well, then i just have to find a new M&P base 
thank you,
Kat


----------



## carebear (Aug 9, 2010)

Overheating your base can leave you with a rubbery soap and not much lather, so be sure to heat GENTLY.


----------

